# ES-335 vs ES-347



## Mike.Shlafman (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm looking to buy either of these two guitars for their versatility and fantastic quality. I can't decide which one, except for the fact that I'm a bit more partial to an ebony fretboard on the 347 rather than the Rosewood on the 335.
I've played a 335 before but never a 347 and if I get it, it would be off eBay.
So could anyone tell me what their main differences are, what you recommend and why?
And is there a difference in body size or feel? slim neck/fat neck?

equally as important, is there a difference in the sound? if so (which I imagine there is) what is it??

Thanks alot
Mike


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I googled ES-347 (as I'm sure that you done also) and was amazed at how many comments there were from players that preferred the 347 over the 335. 

Dave


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

If your going to get a 347 I think it'll be best if you asked your local store to order it for you, rather than get it from ebay.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Mike,

I can't help you regarding the ES-347, but I do have a couple of points:

1) Gibson's are hand-made and can vary quite a bit even within the same model. Your comment that you would have to buy on eBay without trying first is a major red flag, as far as I'm concerned, unless you get a great deal and can flip the guitar without loosing too much on it if you don't like it. I have two Gibson guitars personally, I think they are the best guitars in the world, but I would never buy one without trying it first. Both of mine were selected among several.

2) The ES-335 comes in several different variations. The Historic don't have the same neck specs as the reissues, for instance. Mine has the 60s slim-taper profile (same as my Les Paul, an important consideration for me) but many prefer the 50s rounded profile neck.


----------



## RHGraham (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally, I'd be extremely leery of buying any kind of hollowbody in particular on the net, sight unseen, they can have SOOO many unseen issues in comparision to a solidbody guitar, that I would consider it to be taking a huge chance.
If I WAS going to buy one over the net, it would be from a reputable dealer with an established rep, and a very specific return policy and an inspection period of at least a week so I could have a tech look it over critically.

That being said, with older guitars, I've liked 347's better than 335's overall, they seem to have a cleaner tone, although still full and warm, I think because of the ebony, and it also seems to translate also when plugged in.
New ones, I havn't played any new 347's, I've played a few newer 335's and they were *ok*.

YMMV


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Just to muddy the waters a little -- I love the 335, it's pretty much the perfect guitar for me -- have you thought about the heritage H555? They have ebony boards and are great guitars too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

pattste said:


> ...Gibson's are hand-made ...


Huh? Maybe back in the 50's or 60's. Or Maybe a custom shop job for 10 grand.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

pattste said:


> Mike,
> 
> I can't help you regarding the ES-347, but I do have a couple of points:
> 
> 1) Gibson's are hand-made and can vary quite a bit even within the same model.


right....sure.....ok.....

this purple kool aid tastes funny....


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Yoda said:


> Huh? Maybe back in the 50's or 60's. Or Maybe a custom shop job for 10 grand.


Huh yourself. Check the factory tour videos on the Gibson site. The process qualifies as handmade, as far as I'm concerned. Unless to you the term handmade applies to a guitar made by a guy in his shed using exclusively elbow-grease powered tools, in which case I would agree that they are not handmade. If you compare the way Gibson makes guitars to the way a company like Godin, for instance, makes them, you will find that Gibson is a very traditional guitar maker. Even with the recent addition of modern equipment like the PLEK machine at the custom shop, you will find that few companies make guitars following a process that involves as much manual work as Gibson.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

You'll find that argument is hard to defend in the real world for one simple reason ... Hand assembled is a far cry from hand made. Not to mention that MIM Fenders are hand assembled so there's not a ton of recognition due Gibson on that account. Nuf Sed.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

pattste said:


> Huh yourself. Check the factory tour videos on the Gibson site. The process qualifies as handmade, as far as I'm concerned. Unless to you the term handmade applies to a guitar made by a guy in his shed using exclusively elbow-grease powered tools, in which case I would agree that they are not handmade. If you compare the way Gibson makes guitars to the way a company like Godin, for instance, makes them, you will find that Gibson is a very traditional guitar maker. Even with the recent addition of modern equipment like the PLEK machine at the custom shop, you will find that few companies make guitars following a process that involves as much manual work as Gibson.


This Kool-Aid does taste funny

I feel dozy.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL! Yah I'm gett'n' a little woozy myself.


----------

